# [Solved]FATAL: Could not open '/System.map': No such file or

## dspgen

when I do modules-update I get:

 * Updating modules.dep ...

FATAL: Could not open '/System.map': No such file or directory

This is on a new Gentoo Live - console install.

I don't have a 'system.map' file on my other gentoo installs, but those were installed with 2005.1-non-live.

I also noticed that message during boot.

What does it mean, what do I do to fix it?Last edited by dspgen on Thu Oct 19, 2006 7:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

In what arch do you get this? I never got this on x86 or x86_64. I've seen it however on sparc64.

You should just need to copy your /usr/src/linux/System.map to /boot.

----------

## dspgen

x86

I didn't have a /usr/src/linux originally - maybe a problem with the installer?  This is my first try with GLI - I have installed gentoo several times by hand.

Should I just copy the whole /usr/src directory off of the gentoo live cd?

this is on a pentium 3-M laptop.

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4
> 
> initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7
> 
> 

 

I am building a non-genkernel now - if I can use the new kernel, do I even need system.map?  (I assume it is related to genkernel, as my 3 non-genkernel machinces don't have it).

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you can, emerge the kernel - emerge -av gentoo-sources. I don't know if copying /usr/src/linux from the live-cd will work.

I would assume it's a genkernel issue as well. As I never used genkernel, I can't help you on that.

----------

## dspgen

I re-make'd a genkernel, and copied system.map to both / and /boot.

That fixed it.

I went on the re-make a non-genkernel, and my system is running great.

----------

